# Recessed Bookcase Help/Ideas



## oldschoolboy (Oct 19, 2009)

I want to put a 24" (between roof members) recessed bookshelf into our FROG (Guest Room). I can't decided which bay to put the bookcase and should I allow 3" from the slant (which is equal to the base board) or should I bring it tight to the joint, or should I make it the same side as the eaves door? (please see pictures below) What kind of casing should I put around the bookcase

Thank for your time,
Josh


----------

